# serious plastisol idiot needs urgent help! - transfer printed on top plate instead of shirt!



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't believe I just did this, I'm such an idiot, for some stupid reason I wasn't paying attention when pressing a transfer and I accidently placed the the transfer the wrong way around, so instead of the design pressing onto my tshirt, it pressed onto the top plate, what should I do? I really can't believe I was so stupid

any help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

use water and paper towels it will wipe off be sure3 to make large ball of paper it WILL GET HOT!!! 
it happens to every one when you get busy

if you already cooled the press you can take razor blade and scrape the design off the top pallet then wipe it down!

after do a few test presses on to paper to collect any ink that may still linger on the surface!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys what was the name of the cleaner Coed (Jerry) sold,, I know it is still being sold, 
EZ Clean? EZ OFF?
Well anyway, this product is for cleaning your plates on your press,, and works wonders,, I still have a tub....


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

Try Iron cleaner from Jo Ann Fabrick.
You can also use this.
Ez-Off Iron Cleaner


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Guys what was the name of the cleaner Coed (Jerry) sold,, I know it is still being sold,
> EZ Clean? EZ OFF?
> Well anyway, this product is for cleaning your plates on your press,, and works wonders,, I still have a tub....


Jerry use to sell T-Saver used for removing vinyl from shirts , Lou Robbins sells EZ Off at http://www.heatpressessentials.com/
. So many good products out there you need on the shelf for the day this happens . Ive got to have them all .

Just had another look at www.heatpressessentials.com and under instructions for EZ Off he has photos and the steps to remove the transfer from the press .


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Your not alone. I just bought a used press and this was on it.
Stahls told me this morning to use GoJo to clean it while warm.
I also bought this off ebay this morning just in case.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

ruch1v said:


> I can't believe I just did this, I'm such an idiot, for some stupid reason I wasn't paying attention when pressing a transfer and I accidently placed the the transfer the wrong way around, so instead of the design pressing onto my tshirt, it pressed onto the top plate, what should I do? I really can't believe I was so stupid
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> 
> thanks


You are not stupid. Show me someone with a flawless heat plate and I will show you someone that just purchased a brand new commercial heat press


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This is so common that directions should be included with all heat press manuals.


----------



## The Hoonies (Jun 29, 2010)

jamerican352005 said:


> You are not stupid. Show me someone with a flawless heat plate and I will show you someone that just purchased a brand new commercial heat press


 
ahahaha, this made me laugh. Our very first heat press arrived yesterday


----------

